# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Patsy Kensit's marriage split after 8 months?

## Perdita

PATSY KENSIT's FOURTH showbiz marriage is on the rocks - after just eight months, The Sun can reveal. 

The devastated Holby City actress, 41, and DJ hubby JEREMY HEALY, 47, are in crisis talks at their London home after a series of blazing rows. 

But close pals say "the writing is on the wall" for the brief marriage.

One said: "The marriage is volatile. Things hit a rocky patch before Christmas and it just isn't working. 

"Patsy has taken it hard and is struggling to cope. She is deeply depressed and it's not a happy house at the moment." 

Even a romantic break in the sun together over Christmas couldn't patch things up. 

The former EastEnders actress already has BIG AUDIO DYNAMITE's DAN DONOVAN, SIMPLE MINDS' JIM KERR and OASIS singer LIAM GALLAGHER as her ex-hubbies. 

Patsy and Jeremy met in 1980 when she was 16 and in band Eighth Wonder. 

He was in Haysi Fantaysee, who had a hit three years later with John Wayne Is Big Leggy. 

They finally fell for each other at a party in 2007 and moved in together. 

But then Jeremy got cold feet and called off their whirlwind engagement in March 2008. 

Two months later they were back together with mum-of-two Patsy flashing a three-carat engagement ring before they wed last April. 

But a source revealed: "Jeremy had a few wobbles before they actually walked down the aisle." 

Then work commitments forced the couple to spend most of the last six months apart. 

"It's been a very tricky time," added the friend. 

"Patsy has been working all the hours God sends and Jeremy has been abroad with work commitments." 

Last night a spokesman for Patsy refused to comment. 



The Sun

----------


## Hannelene

Maybe they should of just lived together as she doesn't have a good track record for marriages!

----------


## Perdita

Holby City actress Patsy Kensit is still hoping to save her marriage to DJ Jeremy Healy, according to a report.

Last week, it emerged that the couple were on the rocks just eight months after their wedding.

However, insiders have now suggested that the situation between the pair is improving after they agreed to spend more time together.

A source told The Mirror: "Patsy was working non-stop on Holby and Jeremy was in America, so they didn't have a honeymoon period. They're getting things back on track."

Healy is Kensit's fourth husband. She has previously been married to keyboardist Dan Donovan, Simple Minds singer Jim Kerr and Oasis star Liam Gallagher.

DS


Maybe she can leave Holby City to improve her relationship, I would not miss her

----------


## Tannie

I think they may both have to take a break from their jobs to save this marriage cause to me, it sound's like the jobs are causing the problems. I wouldn't really miss her in Holby either.

----------


## Abbie

Cant say I like her on Holby at all

----------


## tammyy2j

He lasted 8 months with her

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Maybe she should have just tried living with him. You don't need to marry someone to prove you love them.

----------


## Hannelene

So true some people never learn!

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe she should have just tried living with him. You don't need to marry someone to prove you love them.


Would they not experience relationship problems if they were not married then?

----------


## JustJodi

:Ponder: *would not miss her one bit, but didn't I read that she was leaving HOLBY ???  She needs to take a leave of absence from her job so she can see if she can salvage her marriage,, guess now it depends on how much either one of them want to save their marriage*

----------


## JustJodi

experince tells me  yes they would have seen the relationship collasp  either if they were shacking up or married,, nice part  about shacking up and breaking up is,,, there is no messy divorce involved,

----------


## Perdita

Could be just as messy if property etc. is involved, even if you are not married.

----------


## JustJodi

Not sure how it works in the UK  , but they have only been together for 8 mos,, dunno

----------


## Perdita

Tv beauty Patsy Kensit has split from her fourth husband - only ten months after they married.

The Holby City actress, 41, has told DJ Jeremy Healy to move out of the marital home after a string of rows.

Jeremy, 48, jetted out of Britain last week to honour a series of musical commitments in Singapore.

He is expected to move into a new address in London on his return to the UK next month.

Friends say the couple have serious doubts they can save their marriage.

One said: "It's terribly sad - but it's a case of two people falling in and out of love in very quick time.

"Patsy and Jeremy are two very opinionated people, but at the same time they seemed to be suited to each other.

"But once the rows started there was no way of being able to sit down and resolve things.

"Patsy's now told Jeremy she thinks it's better he moves out. It looks as though the marriage is over for good." A major source of tension was the amount of time the couple spent apart after they wed in April. The pal said: "They seemed to instantly spend less time together than they did before.

"A lot of it was due to their busy work schedules. Jeremy would be jetting off around the world to DJ, but when he was home Patsy was away filming. It's little wonder they have drifted apart."

The pair began dating in July 2007 - more than 20 years after they first met. Ex-Emmerdale star Patsy was just 16 and in the band Eighth Wonder when she became friends with Jeremy, who was a member of 1980s pop group Haysi Fantayzee.

Patsy had openly admitted she had never planned on getting hitched a fourth time. The mum of two said at the time of the wedding: "I was never going to get married again, so for me it was, 'This is it'.

"Next to the births of my sons, it was one of the happiest days of my life. We've known each other for so long but the only thing that will silence people is when we get 40 years down the road. Please God."

Jeremy said in December: "Getting married was one of my highlights of 2009. It was a wonderful day."

Patsy, who plays ward sister Faye Morton on the BBC1 medical drama, has two sons, James, 17, from her marriage to Simple Minds singer Jim Kerr, and Lennon, ten, by her third husband, Oasis frontman Liam Gallagher.

The actress, who appeared in an advert for Birds Eye frozen peas when she was just four, married Big Audio Dynamite keyboard player Dan Donovan in 1988 but they split three years later.

Next she married Kerr, but they divorced after four years.

Her marriage to Gallagher lasted just three years. Before dating Healy she was linked to ex-footballer Ally McCoist, comedian David Walliams and playboy Calum Best.


The People

----------


## alan45

PATSY KENSIT is flogging her marital home after her fourth husband moved out and her marriage fell apart.
The Holby City actress and DJ JEREMY HEALY have called it a day after months of fighting.

The Sun revealed the relationship had broken down earlier this year. Patsy, who has also been married to DAN DONOVAN, JIM KERR and LIAM GALLAGHER, has gone on holiday while estate agents arrange the sale of her house in Highgate, north London, which Patsy bought in her name.

She paid Â£1.32million for it in July 2008 and is hoping to shift it quick. Patsy and Healy married in a civil ceremony last year.

A pal said: "They've done all they can to try to make it work. It has just fizzled out." At this rate Patsy will be the LIZ TAYLOR of her generation.



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0lAwm3OgV

----------


## Perdita

Patsy Kensit has insisted that she will never tie the knot again following her fourth failed marriage earlier this year.

Speaking to She magazine, the actress admitted that the break-up with DJ Jeremy Healy after one year was "embarrassing" and "humiliating".

She explained: "This year has been truly, truly awful. I lost my confidence and ballooned from eight stone to 11. It's embarrassing, humiliating, all those terrible emotions that make you want to run away and hide. I can't tell you how foolish and ashamed I feel.

"But I'm a 42-year-old woman, a single mother. I have a job. I have to get on. There is no crime in falling down, the shame is in not picking yourself up. In life, it's not what happens to you, but how you react to it."

The star added: "I guess I've been looking for security, like everyone else. And yes, I did always want the marriage and family thing, but when I look at it, I was this girl who wanted to be at home, yet I always chose men who spent half their lives out the country."

Kensit originally quit her role on BBC One drama Holby City to focus on her marriage with Healy. Her filming for the serial concludes next month.

*Never say never  lol*

----------

